# Sous vide half chicken



## hillbillyrkstr

Okay I decided to sv a couple chicken halves I got from one of my local farmer buddies. Thank you Motz! Great chicken as always. 

Having never done this before I was going in pretty blind. I usually do breasts at 140 and quarters at 150. I decided on 150 for the halves. No real set time. I believe I pulled them just shy of 6 hours. 








Got the cooler full and dropped the sv in. 






Habenero/pineapple glazed chicken half. 






Seasoned, sriracha, and Q sauced chicken half. 






Here’s the pineapple half pulled out of the bag after 6ish hours. Quarter ripped right off when trying to take it out. 






Shot of both halves ready to go into the over to dry out the skin.






Shot of Side fixin’s and of course Scout has the best seat in the house. Would you expect anything less at Wonder Dog Ranch? 






Shot of the Q’d breast portion. 







Perfect chicken quarter after sv, and baked. 







The breast meat was dynamite! Tough to tell from pic but it was as tender as any breast meat I’ve ever made or had. 

Over all this was a great success. Didn’t get to try any of the habo chicken. Wife grabbed that one up quick. She said it was great.

After drying out the skin on the chicken for about 10 minutes at 450 I reglazed each half with the sauce’s I bagged them with and put them back in for 5 more minutes. Skin was awesome!

Thanks for looking. 

Scott


----------



## bdskelly

Very nice post Scott. Like! B


----------



## gmc2003

Nice job on the chicken, Scott.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

That is one good looking piece of chicken, Scott
Great job & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks Chris & Al. Have to love the ease & results from the sv. Great way to cook when it’s April and still in the 20’s & 30’s here in Michigan. Lol.

Scott


----------



## forkin pork

Really looks amazing Scott, I've been tossing around the idea of getting a SV, and your doing a great job of twisting my arm.
What brand and/or model SV you using?


----------



## pushok2018

Scott, really nice looking chicken! I use my Anova primitively for cooking stakes (best stakes I ever made) and pouching sausages but always wanted to try cooking chicken and salmon.  Your post did encouraged me and now I do have a plan for this weekend!


----------



## normonster

Great results! I gotta try a chicken!!  Maybe even just quarters....that one looks good.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## link

That looks fantastic! I need to try that.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks bds.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Forkin,

I have an anova Bluetooth 800 watt sv, and a joule WiFi/Bluetooth 1100 watt sv. 

My anova started to malfunction right before st paddy’s day and I was planing on doing 3 corned beef flats so I was in a pinch. Had to buy a new one as the other sv I was sending back to anova wouldn’t be back in time. 

I went with the joule because it’s 1100 watts and heats a larger amount of water than the 800 watt anova. I tend to cook for a lot of people so it made sense. 

With that being said my anova does a great job. The customer service was great they sent me a label and I sent it back to them. Once they received it they sent me a brand new one in the retail box. Can’t say enough about the customer service anova has. Another thing I like about the anova over the joule is it has buttons and a display screen on it. With the joule you have to use the app on your phone to cook. I don’t like that and I’m sure that’s another step closer to me becoming the “hey kids get off my lawn guy” lol. It’s nice to be able to not pull out the phone every time you sv. 

The joule is a smaller unit and more powerful. It takes up less room in the container your using and it heats more water. So basically figure out what you need and go get one based of this info. Lol!

Good luck
Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Link,

I had to try something new. The sv is lights out for perfect steaks every time but like anything else new toys get old. I had set mine aside late last year for a while. Needed to try something different. I’m happy to say it came out great. Give this a try it was great!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Normonster,

Thanks I appreciate it. I’ve done dozens of quarters and they come out great! I’ve done them with dry rubs, hot sauce, bbq sauce, etc... always come out perfect! Give them a try and make sure to post some pics!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Pushok,

Thanks! Salmon is lights out in the sous vide and then in a hot skillet for a minute or two! Took me a few times to find the temp I liked but now we do salmon in it very often!

I’ve used the sous vide to finish goose snacksticks and venison summer sausage. Works great! Might only do it that way from now on! 


Good luck with your weekend chicken! 150 for 6ish hours worked great for me. Make sure to share some pics!

Scott


----------



## Rings Я Us

Love that chicken. Nice job!

:p


----------



## pushok2018

Hey, Scott! I wish I knew how to share pics on this forum. Do you use an external host (website) for uploading pics and then linking them to posts? If so, their service free or you have pay annual fee?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Rings,

Thank you sir.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Pushok,

No at the bottom under post reply it says upload file. Hit that and you can use pics. 

Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## pushok2018

Oops.... What a shame.... Thank you, Scott!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Not a problem


----------



## one eyed jack

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Forkin,
> 
> I have an anova Bluetooth 800 watt sv, and a joule WiFi/Bluetooth 1100 watt sv.
> 
> My anova started to malfunction right before st paddy’s day and I was planing on doing 3 corned beef flats so I was in a pinch. Had to buy a new one as the other sv I was sending back to anova wouldn’t be back in time.
> 
> I went with the joule because it’s 1100 watts and heats a larger amount of water than the 800 watt anova. I tend to cook for a lot of people so it made sense.
> 
> With that being said my anova does a great job. The customer service was great they sent me a label and I sent it back to them. Once they received it they sent me a brand new one in the retail box. Can’t say enough about the customer service anova has. Another thing I like about the anova over the joule is it has buttons and a display screen on it. With the joule you have to use the app on your phone to cook. I don’t like that and I’m sure that’s another step closer to me becoming the “hey kids get off my lawn guy” lol. It’s nice to be able to not pull out the phone every time you sv.
> 
> The joule is a smaller unit and more powerful. It takes up less room in the container your using and it heats more water. So basically figure out what you need and go get one based of this info. Lol!
> 
> Good luck
> Scott



Great looking chicken Scott.  Thanks for your thoughts on these two SV machines.  I've been studying them for a while and  you gave me more info here than I've been able to find in all that time.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Jack,

Your welcome. Glad I could help. Good luck with whatever sv you end up with. 

Scott


----------



## jamesjwilliams00

Crossed by randomly and gotta say your Sous vide half chicken had me hygge just by looking :D Guess that’s an amazing job done.

Aside from lemonblossoms and healthykitchen101 and food52 and we having countless of regular oven baked chicken breast recently, this looks really like a new breeze.

I’d make this the next try in queue on my to-do list ;) Thanks for sharing Scott.

Oh and cute dog!


----------

